# Anubia problem



## Tarcisio Augusto (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi,

There's something happening with my anubia's leaves. The new ones are getting smaller. Maybe, it could be a nutrient deficiency, heavy metal toxicity or is it connected with something else? Here is a pic:


Thanks


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

They could be baby anubias.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Tarciscio,

First off, welcome to APC! It's always a good thing to have new members here. 

Secondly, smaller leaves has generally indicated poor nutrition in my Anubias. Most often I get it in tanks that receive only moderate light and little fertilization (I count light as a nutrient). How are the rest of your plants looking? Have they had any changes? They may hold a clue to what's going on with your Anubias.

Regards,
Phil Edwards


----------



## Tarcisio Augusto (Feb 15, 2005)

*problem with anubia*

Thanks, Phil!

This problem is only with anubias.The other plants( Rotala rotundifolia, ludwigia arcuata) seems normal. I'm thinking about use seachem flourish.
What do you think?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

If you're not using some sort of trace element additive then Flourish is a good idea. You might also try putting the Anubias in an area with higher current. They've adapted to living in areas with very high flow and do much better with good current bringing fresh water to the roots. That could also stunt the plant. 

Best,
Phil


----------

